# Please help me out !!!brown splash..



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a hen of white with brown splash and cock of the same....but the hen has brown splash than the Cock....

they both are sitting on eggs now.....

please tell me how will the chicks look like..
...can i get a full brown chick.....

they both are chinese owl pigeons...


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

It is unusual to get solid birds from pied parents in my experience, but it depends on the mode of inheritance of the splashes that you have.

You'll have to wait and see, that is part of the fun!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

rudolph, you are right, I most often see pied birds coming from solids rather than the opposite way round.

I do have some Carriers that are all spread, Seem to be either rec white or atleast het rec white, Magpie pied ( poorly ) but they throw solids blacks and browns.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

The only way too get Self from a Mottle pairing would be to have a Self partner involved. I breed Wests in Black and Brown Mottles and Selfs. The best pairing in that situation in my experience is a Self cock and a Mottle hen. I seem to have a better ratio of 50/50 Self/Mottle hatches. It's not guaranteed that you will get that out of every mating but it hits about 75-85% of the time. Also if you keep breeding Mottle to Mottle you will evetually white your birds out.

The first pic is the parents. (Brown Self cock/ Black Splash hen)
Second and third are the nestmates.(Brown Self and Brown Mottle after moult should be a nice Mottle.)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

wcooper said:


> The only way too get Self from a Mottle pairing would be to have a Self partner involved. I breed Wests in Black and Brown Mottles and Selfs. The best pairing in that situation in my experience is a Self cock and a Mottle hen. I seem to have a better ratio of 50/50 Self/Mottle hatches. It's not guaranteed that you will get that out of every mating but it hits about 75-85% of the time. Also if you keep breeding Mottle to Mottle you will evetually white your birds out.
> 
> The first pic is the parents. (Brown Self cock/ Black Splash hen)
> Second and third are the nestmates.(Brown Self and Brown Mottle after moult should be a nice Mottle.)


All the above is true, I am not trying to dispute it but bear in mind that their are multiple genes and gene combos that can cause mottling, Therefore, If your birds are carrying (heterozygous) a dominant gene which is causing the mottling you could in theory breed 1:4 selfs off a mottle pair, Also with the ratio you describe above it sounds like you either have a dominant mottle gene *or * it could be recessive and all the "self" birds you are using in your matings are carrying or heterozygous for the mottle gene that you have in your loft


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Vivi paul said:


> I have a hen of white with brown splash and cock of the same....but the hen has brown splash than the Cock....
> 
> they both are sitting on eggs now.....
> 
> ...


 Hi Paul, If the cock is pure for brown (homozygous) and he must be.If he was carring and other color red, or blue he would show it,as red and blue are dominant over brown. I feel that this pair could give you birds pure for brown , and brown splashes,and you may even get whites and the cocks would be carring brown in their gene pool. .GEORGE


----------

